# Histamine Intolerance - UK article



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1373395/Histamine-intolerance-Common-allergy-causes-bloating-eczema.html?printingPage=trueVery interesting article/case history on this emerging condition.


----------



## fonzi (Mar 1, 2006)

karoe said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1373395/Histamine-intolerance-Common-allergy-causes-bloating-eczema.html?printingPage=trueVery interesting article/case history on this emerging condition.


I would be interested to hear peoples thoughts on this as my doctor is trying my on DAO enzymes for suspected histamine intolerance. I am living in continental Europe although I am from the UK, I heard that this condition has been looked into and diagnosed a lot recently in Europe. Has anybody on this board got histamine intolerance?


----------

